
Das Steingeschöpf (2016) - Tomte
http://strangehorizons.com/fiction/das-steingeschopf/
======
jacobtheevans
Lovely Story! I enjoy the use English with the little bit of German and French
thrown in. Love the characters as well.

------
zyx321
A wonderful story, but I've found the sporadic use of German phrases detracted
from the experience. Why is any given dialogue in English or in German? There
was no discernible pattern. Were the characters themselves bilingual? That
seems out of place given the setting.

~~~
mordechai9000
I also noticed it, since the implication of the setting is that the characters
are speaking German, and the story teller is translating. I think it's just a
bit of artistic license.

------
splitbrain
beautiful and sad

------
gumby
What a lovely story

